# Source for Multifloral Paphs ???



## DenmanNJ (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good source for Multifloral Paphs ?
I used to get all of my Paphs from Parkside Orchid Nursery, but just today found out that they had Closed in October (and I had just put an order thru online thru their Website on Monday).

If anyone knows of a good source for Multifloral Paphs, please let me know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2015)

easy. www.orchidinnusa.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2015)

John and Tom formerly of Parkside aren't completely out:
http://paphiopedilumsofdistinction.com/

Come to the Paph Forum in February. Paphs of Distinction came last time. Here is the link to last year's forum
http://www.ncos.us/paph.htm


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2015)

Piping Rock, Orchid Inn (if you can meet Sam in person), Main Street Orchids, Silva, ..


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 6, 2015)

I got a few from Windy Hill this summer - they had a multifloral special 3 bloom-size or near bloom-size for $65. One of the ones I got is in sheath now so I am happy! 

http://www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill/paph.htm


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 6, 2015)

sunset valley orchids, austin creek orchids (they also have a lot of ebay ads)


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 6, 2015)

Keep your eye out for Orchid Zone multi offerings. They have great stuff! You can e-mail them if there is something in particular that you want.


----------



## troy (Nov 6, 2015)

Eventually you will find a good trustworthy source of plants (vendor), I have got plants in good shape and vigor and garbage plants with no roots that don't grow, or doesn't sell runts for premium prices, windy hill does not sell garbage plants, also the orchid zone does not.... that I've experienced so far, whoever you buy plants from, ask how the root system is and if they have bloomed you might also ask them to send bare root, so there is no question about the root system


----------



## DenmanNJ (Nov 7, 2015)

I've read MIXED Reviews on Orchid Inn -- and I don't know Orchid Zone.
Do they have a website? I have always gotten my Paphs from Parkside Orchids, and occasionally Ebay (there were a few good reliable sellers on Ebay a few years ago). I also used Piping Rock, but their Multifloral offerings
have been downsized a lot, so I don't know what is going on there.


----------



## DenmanNJ (Nov 7, 2015)

PS - I answered my own question - No, ORCHID ZONE does not have a Website, or at least one that works. Duh! How on Earth do THEY do business. Dumb.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2015)

Ummmm, look on eBay. Also, once you buy from them they send you a list of specials.  John Chant bought the business and is moving more plants than ever before at affordable prices.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 7, 2015)

Of the ones that have been mentioned, I believe Orchid Inn has the most diversed varieties both species and hybrids multi.
OZ posts on eBay every so often as mentioned. 
OZ also sell large quantity to other stores as well as participating in shows and taking visitors. 

You can always ask John for any specifics you are looking for just in case. 

With that said, I think plants being living things, it's not always possible for any particular vendors to supply perfect plants all the time, although overall order results over a period time should be telling. 
Plus, in case something does go wrong with order, how vendors respond to a situation is what I value more. 
All those mentioned here have been very polite and reasonable to deal with.
I haven't really had bad experiences (I'm talking mainly Paphs that are not multi as they are not my main interest but it's still relevant)

It sucks that park side had to close, but yeah, they used to have lots of goodies. 
Oh, well...


----------

